# New Yorker Lavabit Article



## tzoi516 (Oct 17, 2013)

Interesting article. I found this part fascinating:



> Levison argued that the â€œtechnical assistanceâ€ provision did not require  that he surrender the S.S.L. keys, especially because he was willing to  write intercept code for the information the government desired.



New Yorker Lavabit Article


----------

